# What is the best for wiping plastic??



## kenny1999 (Dec 3, 2019)

I did a search on Google about Microfiber cloth. It's said that microfiber cloth shouldn't make scratches to plastic but beware of any pieces of debris or dirt which would make scratches. 

I bought a new PP container today and wiped it with a new microfiber cloth, but it also makes fine hairline scratches! Yes before I wipe it I had investigated that it had no any scratches so the scratches were not already there when I bought it.

In fact, What is the best and the most recommended tool for cleaning / wiping plastic-made product?? or does it always make fine scratches no matter what


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2019)

Were you wiping with a dry or wet or damp microfibre cloth?


----------



## kenny1999 (Dec 3, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Were you wiping with a dry or wet or damp microfibre cloth?



Hi. Damp. But Could it make a difference??


----------



## taxlady (Dec 3, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> Hi. Damp. But Could it make a difference??


I don't know. There could be tiny debris in the pile / loops of the cloth. Did you give it a good rinse before using it? Usually when someone thinks a microfibre cloth has scratched something, it was something trapped in the pile / loops of the cloth and not the cloth itself.


----------



## kenny1999 (Dec 4, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I don't know. There could be tiny debris in the pile / loops of the cloth. Did you give it a good rinse before using it? Usually when someone thinks a microfibre cloth has scratched something, it was something trapped in the pile / loops of the cloth and not the cloth itself.



Yes. I did give it a good rinse on any new cloth and I also know that microfiber itself doesn't scratch but the debris or dirt does. The cloth was new and I also inspected if there was any obvious debris or dirt (I think I was careful but did not  use a magnifier.

But it is possibly hairline scratches only visible under direct light. Not a kind of scratches that you can feel with a finger

Could it still trap germ or release more BPA ??


----------



## strmanglr scott (Dec 4, 2019)

You need to wipe it with something less dense than what is being wiped. 

Microfiber is basically plastic. 

I would say 100% smooth cotton cloth that is damp.


----------



## kenny1999 (Dec 5, 2019)

strmanglr scott said:


> You need to wipe it with something less dense than what is being wiped.
> 
> Microfiber is basically plastic.
> 
> I would say 100% smooth cotton cloth that is damp.


 100% smooth cotton cloth that is damp will not scratch plastic surface to any extent, are you sure?


----------



## strmanglr scott (Dec 5, 2019)

How soft is the plastic? 

What is it you're wiping out?

100% smooth cotton will certainly be less damaging than microfiber. 

I don't know of anything softer, anyone else?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> 100% smooth cotton cloth that is damp will not scratch plastic surface to any extent, are you sure?


You are really overthinking this. No, cotton will not scratch plastic, and lightly scratched plastic will not hurt you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2019)

Stop buying plastic, glass only and use 100% cotton for drying.


----------



## kenny1999 (Dec 5, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> You are really overthinking this. No, cotton will not scratch plastic, and lightly scratched plastic will not hurt you.



Yes. I am really overthinking. I apologize. However, after I got to know that scratched plastic is not good and could leach more chemicals , I just start to feel uncomfortable with my plates all the time and every time I use them. I don't want to make anymore scratches to my future plastic stuff because I like plastic and I don't like glass (easy to fall and break)


----------



## kenny1999 (Dec 5, 2019)

strmanglr scott said:


> How soft is the plastic?
> 
> What is it you're wiping out?
> 
> ...



Polypropylene container of transparent surface used to store food. 

It came with perfectly glossy finish but once wiped clean by my microfiber cloth it gets fine scratches.

I thought microfiber was the best among all types of cloth and safe for all surfaces, but looks like 100% cotton is the best touch on surfaces.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> Yes. I am really overthinking. I apologize. However, after I got to know that scratched plastic is not good and could leach more chemicals , I just start to feel uncomfortable with my plates all the time and every time I use them. I don't want to make anymore scratches to my future plastic stuff because I like plastic and I don't like glass (easy to fall and break)


Scratches do not cause plastic to leach chemicals, unless they contain BPA. It's pretty easy to find BPA-free plastics these days. 

However, overheating will cause plastic to melt, and it could get into your food that way. Yes, glass and ceramic are less durable, but they're also more sustainable and carry no health issues, even if they get scratched.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 5, 2019)

If you need plates more indestructible then China, glass, ceramic, consider wood or stainless steel. Yeah, they're not microwavable, but I wouldn't be microwaving plastic plates either.


----------



## kenny1999 (Dec 6, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Scratches do not cause plastic to leach chemicals, unless they contain BPA. It's pretty easy to find BPA-free plastics these days.
> 
> However, overheating will cause plastic to melt, and it could get into your food that way. Yes, glass and ceramic are less durable, but they're also more sustainable and carry no health issues, even if they get scratched.



A website suggests that as long as it's labelled PP 5, It's BPA-free. Is it correct? Could PP also contain BPA?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't know a lot about it. What is the website? 





kenny1999 said:


> A website suggests that as long as it's labelled PP 5, It's BPA-free. Is it correct? Could PP also contain BPA?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Dec 6, 2019)

Unfortunately, I'm not sure I'd put too much faith in "BPA Free" labels indicating an absence of endocrine disrupters... I think it is more of a marketing tag these days rather than an assurance of safety. The problem seems to be with plastics in general.  Have a look at this.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 6, 2019)

ScottinPollock said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not sure I'd put too much faith in "BPA Free" labels indicating an absence of endocrine disrupters... I think it is more of a marketing tag these days rather than an assurance of safety. The problem seems to be with plastics in general.  Have a look at this.



I agree. I was surprised by how carefully that video dealt with the subject.

I have been trying to avoid plastics for a while, especially for wet foods. But, while I keep *avoiding* them, I know that there are microplastic particles in just about everything in the food chain,and as the narrator said, we can't completely avoid plastic.

At least glass is recyclable. I was also pleased to see that I can find waxed paper in supermarkets again, so I replenished my supply.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 7, 2019)

An air hose...


----------



## quebert (Dec 13, 2019)

What kind of MF towel? low quality ones will leave scratches almost as bad as a terry cloth, and really good ones won't leave a mark. The Adam's Polishes single soft are so soft. I use them to dry the bowl of my Breville Sous Chef, I know scratches aren't the end of the world. But if I see one my OCD will never let me forget it lol.

They're not cheap towels, but if you only need a couple they're not too bad.  Eagle Edgeless from The Rag Company are very plush and soft too.


----------



## kenny1999 (Mar 14, 2020)

quebert said:


> What kind of MF towel? low quality ones will leave scratches almost as bad as a terry cloth, and really good ones won't leave a mark. The Adam's Polishes single soft are so soft. I use them to dry the bowl of my Breville Sous Chef, I know scratches aren't the end of the world. But if I see one my OCD will never let me forget it lol.
> 
> They're not cheap towels, but if you only need a couple they're not too bad.  Eagle Edgeless from The Rag Company are very plush and soft too.



MF towel I've got is by 3M or scrotch-bi... (forget how to spell it) 
that I assume it's of decent quality... shouldn't it be?


----------

